# Vancouver Recruitment Center



## MSpencer (13 Nov 2008)

Apparently the Vancouver Recruitment Center has moved. anyone know where to?


----------



## medaid (13 Nov 2008)

Yes, New Westminster. Aparently CFRC Van will soon be CFRC NW. Funny how they make this big move without telling any of the potential recruits eh?


----------



## MSpencer (13 Nov 2008)

any idea where in New West? or are they even up and running yet?


----------



## MSpencer (13 Nov 2008)

just did, it went to the Vancouver office, used option 2(application already in process) said the call could not be completed.  

Edit: Did the phone number change at all?


----------



## MSpencer (13 Nov 2008)

Gonna go down tomorrow. Thanks for the help by the way.


----------



## tynanfromBC (20 Nov 2008)

Yeah i found out last friday actually. Oh well.


----------



## ChrisG (24 Nov 2008)

Well it is not quite so easy  for us to get down there,  we live 100 Plus kms away and it means taking yet another day off school. Have had an application in process since June and now we can`t get hold of them at all.

Last I heard `Your application is in a box somewhere,  we`re moving.` That was six weeks ago.

Surely they must wonder why the phones are not ringing!


----------



## ComdCFRG (25 Nov 2008)

If you are still having difficulties, use the chat line on the forces.ca website, or the 1-800 number.  In both cases the recruiting staff should be able to give you an update or connect you with the Vancouver centre.


----------



## Cronicbny (29 Nov 2008)

Sir, If I may ask, why the move to New Westminster? Strictly a financial decision? 

I guess that leads into my second question, will HMCS DISCOVERY still have its own recruiting cell? If so, are there any plans to advertise it to local Van/N Van/Richmond people?


----------



## ComdCFRG (2 Dec 2008)

> Sir, If I may ask, why the move to New Westminster? Strictly a financial decision?
> 
> I guess that leads into my second question, will HMCS DISCOVERY still have its own recruiting cell? If so, are there any plans to advertise it to local Van/N Van/Richmond people?



No, not financial.  It was based on a number of factors including accessibility/trafficability.  Our decision is not related to anything that HMCS Discovery might do with the specific recruiting/attraction cell that they run - you will have to ask them directly.  We do have, or will shortly, a recruiter from HMCS Discovery as part of our staff in addition to their recruiting cell.  This was established across the country this year with each NavRes division making the same arrangement with the CFRC or Detachment nearest to them.


----------



## GDawg (2 Dec 2008)

Did those MAWO hippies catch on to the move? I check on their website once in a while for a laugh.


----------



## BC Old Guy (2 Dec 2008)

MAWO was never a consideration when deciding to move the CFRC in Vancouver.  The MAWO organizers know where the CFRC is - they organized a protest at the new location shortly after the move.


----------



## GDawg (2 Dec 2008)

No one was suggesting it was a factor. I just find hippies amusing, now that I'm not a recruiter anymore. I hope they don't cause too much grief. They obviously don't comprehend the pointlessness of protesting at a recruiting centre, its not like the recruiters are the ones deciding where we deploy and how we implement the mission...


----------



## StirlingDyer (3 Dec 2008)

The new location for the Vancouver CFRC is fantastic from my perspective.  Still on the Skytrain line so anyone from Metro Vancouver can get there, and those of use out in Mission and beyond have a much shorter trip.  Just made that trip today, beat the heck out of trying to get to downtown Vancouver.  Kudos.


----------



## sm1lodon (11 Dec 2008)

What is MAWO? Mothers Against Weaned Offspring?


----------

